Ask HN: What features of HN unlock with karma? Are there user levels? - timvdalen
======
gus_massa
The set of features and thresholds change from time to time, often without
notice. I'm not sure that this are the current numbers.

flag posts at 20 points

create a poll at 200 points

change your top bar color at 200 points

downvote a comment at 500 points

------
throwaway_374
I think there's an advanced level that lets you downvote comments, though I do
find - particularly of late - it's pedantic and politically abused rather than
sensible content moderation.

